# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  PEMBAGIAN FORUM "APRESIASI IKAN KOI"

## SUNU

Yth. Bapak Admin dan Moderator2

Karena Forum Apresiasi termasuk forum yang paling sering dijadikan rujukan anggota Forum dan semakin banyaknya topik yang dipostingkan, sehingga pada saat ini sudah ada 297 Topik, maka saya usulkan pembagian topik-topik ini berdasarkan Jenis Koi. Karena sayang sekali topik2 lama yg mungkin berisi informasi yg penting "terkubur" di halaman paling belakang. Dan agar di kemudian hari pencarian informasi tentang hal tertentu, akan menjadi lebih mudah.

Pembagian ini misalnya, menjadi:
1. Gosanke
2. HIkarimono
3. Kawarimono
4. Topik lain yg tidak berhubungan dengan Jenis Koi diatas.

Demikian usulan saya demi pengembangan Forum kita bersama ini dan mungkin ada tambahan lain dari rekan-rekan.
Trims.

----------


## Penta

Cocok dan setuuujuuuu . ..   ::   ::  

Regards

----------


## Robby Iwan

Wah ini usulan yang sangat berbobot mas Sunu, pa Ketua pasti setuju

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Bagus nih usulannya....
Saya juga mau menambahkan, bagaimana kalau setiap yang memberi apresiasi ngasih kesimpulan melalui simbol, misalnya:
 ::  Ikutin Kontes Om, pasti menang
 ::  Ikutin kontes aja, tapi menang gak janji ya
 ::  Bagus tuh buat di kolam
 ::  Kalau bisa sih cari yang lain aja, om
 ::  Cepetan dikeluarin dari kolam deh
Dengan demikian diharapkan semoga akan lebih banyak yang memberikan apresiasinya  ::

----------


## tenonx

wah... harus dibikin legend tersendiri neh biar ga lupa   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

Teuteup bag0es straight tu D' p0int pakek kata" ajagh_  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Teuteup bag0es straight tu D' p0int pakek kata" ajagh_


Kadang banyak yang sungkan bertutur kata  ::   ::

----------


## hankoi

> Kadang banyak yang sungkan bertutur kata


Mari belajar untuk saling terbuka , , , , , , bukan begitu kan guna na f0rum inih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Sy mau sharing jg ah.
Skrg di forum ini yg bagian apresiasi kebanyakan komentar nya sangat singkat sekali tanpa ulasan detail nya seperti bagus nya dimana atau jelek nya dimana.
Skrg ini yg komentar di diapresiasi cuma: bagus, sy suka, dll yg tanpa penjelasan detail.
Komentar spt diatas buat sy itu tidak ada nilai tambah dan tidak ada artinya nya utk pembelajaran buat kita.
Menurut sy topic apresiasi dibuat adalah gunanya utk kita2 yg mau belajar gimana mencari ikan yg bagus sesuai pakem.
Klu komentar nya cuma " Bagus " tp ga tau bagus nya dimana....kapan kita bisa belajarnya.
Jadi, sy mau usul...klu bisa yg komentar di apresiasi...jg tolong jelaskan detailnya bagus nya dimana dan jelek nya dimana. Supaya kita2 org awam bisa belajar.
Hanya sekedar usul dan saran aja.

----------


## seizetheday2610

> Sy mau sharing jg ah.
> Skrg di forum ini yg bagian apresiasi kebanyakan komentar nya sangat singkat sekali tanpa ulasan detail nya seperti bagus nya dimana atau jelek nya dimana.
> Skrg ini yg komentar di diapresiasi cuma: bagus, sy suka, dll yg tanpa penjelasan detail.
> Komentar spt diatas buat sy itu tidak ada nilai tambah dan tidak ada artinya nya utk pembelajaran buat kita.
> Menurut sy topic apresiasi dibuat adalah gunanya utk kita2 yg mau belajar gimana mencari ikan yg bagus sesuai pakem.
> Klu komentar nya cuma " Bagus " tp ga tau bagus nya dimana....kapan kita bisa belajarnya.
> Jadi, sy mau usul...klu bisa yg komentar di apresiasi...jg tolong jelaskan detailnya bagus nya dimana dan jelek nya dimana. Supaya kita2 org awam bisa belajar.
> Hanya sekedar usul dan saran aja.



usulnya bagus, saya suka Om   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

BAGUS.   ::

----------


## hankoi

> BAGUS.


Bag0es na di sebelah mana 0m , , , , , , har0es bs menjelaskan tuch bagus na , , , , , ,   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Ah, pokoknya mah BAGUS aja ....   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Ah, pokoknya mah BAGUS aja ....


Mas Han bilang, harus terbuka dong om
Kalau gak forum ini jadi tidak berguna  ::

----------


## SUNU

Kalo terlalu terbuka, malah nanti bikin eneg......   ::

----------


## hankoi

Jujur is D' best  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SUNU

Maka na saya gak sering komentar di "Apresiasi Ikan Koi" om Han. Bukan karena gak mau terbuka sih,... cuma karena memang kagak ngarti apa-apa... he.. he.. he... Kalo saya komentar disana, ntar malah ditimpukin orang se-Forum...wkwkwkwkwkwkkkwwwwkk.....   ::

----------


## tenonx

lho.... katanya dah terjemahin kokugyo... harusnya tau donk   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

setuju soal pembagian forum apresiasi ikan koi menjadi bbrp subforum lagi. tp menurut saya..pembagiannya tidak pada jenisnya..tp yg mau ikannya diapresiasi,dibikinin 1subforum. trus yg mau tanya2(kata hati saya sebagai pemula banget) dibikinin 1subforum sendiri. trus yg mau share ilmu,dibikinin lagi 1 subforum lagi,sapa tau byk yg berbaik hati mau share ilmu dr pengalamannya makan asam garam cuka kecap gula koi. mungkin di subforum share ilmu,bs mengambil referensi dari website lain dan dicopy paste,diterjemahkan,atau ditambahkan kata2nya.

sekian suara hati dari seorang pemula agar mudah2an forum ini semakin maju ke depan,bukan mengalami kemunduran. kata2 saya semata2 agar forum ini makin rapi saja,jd new comer yg baru join pun dg mudahnya dapat mencari artikel disini utk dipelajari dan dipraktekan..dan klo mereka ada keluhan,dapat bertanya2..dan ketika mereka membeli ikan..mereka dg tanpa malu2 minta ikannya diapresiasi. bukankah forum ini ingin terus merangkul penggemar baru? dg begitu,bukankah kontes taun depan,2taun depan,3taun depan..makin byk yg mengikuti?

jika ada salah kata..mohon dimaapkan. jika ada yg tersinggung,saya tidak bermaksud menyinggung siapa2..  ::

----------


## tenonx

heheheheh, untuk nanya... 1 sub forum.... mungkin banyak yg mau
tp... yg mo berbagi... 1 sub forum lagi.... ga ada yg mau deh kayaknya   ::   ::   ::   ::  
takut dikira sok pinter atau alasan2 lainnya   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

beli ikan tanya di apresiasi.... its ok.... asal.... sudah dibeli dulu baru diapresiasi   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> beli ikan tanya di apresiasi.... its ok.... asal.... sudah dibeli dulu baru diapresiasi


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

> heheheheh, untuk nanya... 1 sub forum.... mungkin banyak yg mau
> tp... yg mo berbagi... 1 sub forum lagi.... ga ada yg mau deh kayaknya      
> takut dikira sok pinter atau alasan2 lainnya       
> 
> beli ikan tanya di apresiasi.... its ok.... asal.... sudah dibeli dulu baru diapresiasi


klo utk berbagi,kiranya pikiran2 negatif dihilangkan. toh sifatnya hanya share pengalaman/ilmu yg didapat. bagi yg sudah tau,saya rasa tidak akan masalah. bagi yg belum tau,tentu merasa terbantu lho...
ya itu..ikan pas uda dibeli..dy minta apresiasi..pilihan dy benar atau tidak..
toh klo penjual2 disini sebelum melelang ikannya..pasti minta ikannya diapresiasi dulu..  ::

----------


## tenonx

bener banget untuk berbagi bagusnya pikiran negatif diilangin....
buat yang mau tanya silahkan aja langsung tanya, moga2 yg tau bisa langsung mo jawab   ::  

cuman klo ikan orang lain di apresiasikan di forum sebaiknya diketahui terlebih dahulu oleh pemilik ikan. entah itu ikan mau dibeli atau tidak sebenarnya bukan tanggung jawab forum.
namun karena itu jg, klo semua(penjual & pembeli) tau kan lebih enak, jangan sampai forum dikomplain karena orang tidak jadi beli karena apresiasi yang tidak memuaskan. setiap ikan biasanya selalu ada kekurangan walaupun sedikit.
klo penjualnya memang PD bahwa ikannya sesuai dengan kriteria, maka saya yakin tidak akan ada masalah   ::   ::   ::  

memang forum ini mendidik tidak hanya pembeli, namun juga penjual/breeder atau siapapun supaya lebih meningkatkan kualitas ikannya.
cuman kata orang sih ... tau sama tau lebih enak kok   ::   ::   ::   ::  

jika jawaban saya kurang berkenan mohon maaf  yang sedalam2nya  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## h3ln1k

berkenan kok om tenonx udah saya maafin   ::

----------


## Begichu

> bener banget untuk berbagi bagusnya pikiran negatif diilangin....
> buat yang mau tanya silahkan aja langsung tanya, moga2 yg tau bisa langsung mo jawab   
> 
> cuman klo ikan orang lain di apresiasikan di forum sebaiknya diketahui terlebih dahulu oleh pemilik ikan. entah itu ikan mau dibeli atau tidak sebenarnya bukan tanggung jawab forum.
> namun karena itu jg, klo semua(penjual & pembeli) tau kan lebih enak, jangan sampai forum dikomplain karena orang tidak jadi beli karena apresiasi yang tidak memuaskan. setiap ikan biasanya selalu ada kekurangan walaupun sedikit.
> klo penjualnya memang PD bahwa ikannya sesuai dengan kriteria, maka saya yakin tidak akan ada masalah     
> 
> memang forum ini mendidik tidak hanya pembeli, namun juga penjual/breeder atau siapapun supaya lebih meningkatkan kualitas ikannya.
> cuman kata orang sih ... tau sama tau lebih enak kok      
> ...


setuju pak. unsur negatif harus dihilangkan biar negara kita cepet maju dunia koinya..
tau sama tau bukannya istilah buat KKN..hahaha..  ::  
yah pokoknya menurut saya,forum ini merupakan forum koi terbesar di indonesia..terbesar dalam hal kontribusinya dalam memberikan pengetahuan..dan terbesar karena anggota2nya yg tidak hanya banyak..tp jg berkualitas..  ::

----------

